# Havanese on craigslist



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

There are two havanese babies on craigslist Syracuse NY for adoption. The look like they need some attention. I dont know how to get the link maybe someone can help they are under pets....so sad. I wish I could take them both....


----------



## SnobunnieNY (Oct 24, 2007)

I think this is the link - http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pet/2047224197.html
I tried to copy and past and it wouldnt go...still doesnt look like I got it working.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor babies!

http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pet/2047224197.html

you missed the period between syracuse & craiglist. that is why it wouldn't work.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh those poor things. They look so neglected. I pray they find a good, loving home. The price scares me for the wrong people to come in and get them.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

That ad makes me feel so sad.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor babies! I think craigslist is a horrible place to post a puppy. Very scary people go there.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

My heart breaks for these babies. They look awfully large for 18 and 20 weeks!

One thing strikes me as odd about this situation. It would make sense if these babies were siblings who needed to be placed. The fact that they're two weeks apart suggests that whoever got them got them as puppies from different places - puppy mill? They do look unkept so whoever got them hasn't been able to handle them.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I also looked at the ad. I thought they were large for the stated age. I hope someone comes forward for them. I guessing this is puppy mill posting. If it was in my area I would check it out.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought the same thing - either large for age or mixed breed. They look large even for full grown Hav's IMO


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can the Havanese Rescue get involved? I know there are some contacts up in that area. That is so sad!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

maybe they meant 18 and 20 months, not weeks. They are cute.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Poor babies! They look WAY to big for 18 and 20 weeks. Can the HRI get involved?


----------

